# Convert suburban to 2500



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

We have a 2010 Yukon XL 2500. It has 122k Mike's and starting to get up there. It's been a great vehicle. It's a daily family vehicle plus I use it to two equipment to and from places semi regularly. I tow right up to the 10k max limit.one thing I really love is it doesn't attract dot on the highway the same way our lettered trucks would. Gm quit building the 3/4 ton version with the last body style. They currently build a 1 ton version for fleet sales only. For FBI and such to be armored. It only has a 3500lb tow capacity anyway. I've been holding out for GM to build another but nothing on the horizon .I do watch for other low mileage 2500's but they are also far and few between. What would it take to convert a current gen to a 3/4 ton? I guess it isn't a big market but there isn't anything available in it anymore.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Look up Duraburb down in Florida. Not sure what happened to their website since it seems to have disappeared but there is still info out there. They do seem to have a Facebook page but i don't do the Facebook crap so I haven't checked it.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Look up Duraburb down in Florida. Not sure what happened to their website since it seems to have disappeared but there is still info out there. They do seem to have a Facebook page but i don't do the Facebook crap so I haven't checked it.


 They put together some cool Diesels, and I think they were converting some Tahoes to 3/4T while doing so. Not sure what their status is. In NY 3/4T vehicles are exempt from some of the NYSI, and to be legally towing above OEM loads, the vehicle must be Engineer approved. Key word legally.

Suburbans are great undercover vehicles:clapping:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I believe it would be quite a fair amount of work.

1/2 ton and 3/4 ton frames are different, so you almost need a 3/4 ton truck as a donor and swap the Tahoe body on to the truck frame would be my best guess.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I recently got a 2002 XL with 134,000 miles on it. We love everything about it, except the fuel mileage . I bought it planning to use it about 10 years. Following your post, for future reference .


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm currently running an '01 2500 burb 8.1, bought it with 100K, added 40K in 18 months. Watching CoPart for a newer gen Suburban 2500 but they are scarce (and all 6.0l).

And the 2015+ look like hearses...


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Check fire dept I have a 2002 Suburban 2500 8.1 12k gvw towing not that I use it no third row tho but bench front seat only 72k miles paid 8900


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

I'll just leave this here:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2008-Chevr...ash=item1edadccf69:g:jMMAAOSwPPpaPbir&vxp=mtr

edituramax converted 2008 Suburban 2500 on eBay


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

the Suburbanite said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2008-Chevr...ash=item1edadccf69:g:jMMAAOSwPPpaPbir&vxp=mtr
> 
> edituramax converted 2008 Suburban 2500 on eBay


Woah... 2008 w/ 72,000 miles for 45k?


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> Woah... 2008 w/ 72,000 miles for 45k?


Duramax conversion, if I linked the right sale. And a 3/4T. Genetically engineered unicorns, if that's your thing.

(Sorry for the threadjack, OP. Any luck in your quest to convert to a 2500? As mentioned above, I think Duraburb (last out of Florida?) converted a few Tahoes to 2500's when they did the diesel swaps)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

the Suburbanite said:


> Duramax conversion, if I linked the right sale. And a 3/4T. Genetically engineered unicorns, if that's your thing.
> 
> (Sorry for the threadjack, OP. Any luck in your quest to convert to a 2500? As mentioned above, I think Duraburb (last out of Florida?) converted a few Tahoes to 2500's when they did the diesel swaps)


It must be a Suburban/Tahoe thing and I just don't understand...

You can pick up a brand new body style Duramax 2500HD Denali with those type of miles for less money...

And the best part is you will have a truck that still has a warranty, and any mechanic can work on not just a mad scientest...


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

So what about adding leaf springs to a newer 1500 suburban and making sure it has a class 4 hitch? Is upgrading to 8lug wheels necessary? It would only occasionally tow a 10k load locally. The current generation 1500 has a tow capacity around 8500lbs already.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

sven1277 said:


> So what about adding leaf springs to a newer 1500 suburban and making sure it has a class 4 hitch? Is upgrading to 8lug wheels necessary? It would only occasionally tow a 10k load locally. The current generation 1500 has a tow capacity around 8500lbs already.


There were a ton more differences between a 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton than that on GMT 900 chassis. I have not looked at the K2XX differences.

Things that are different... besides the frame...

Leaf pack
Rear end 
Brake sizes
Lug qty
Tire ratings
Hitch rating
U joints
Transfer case
Transmission
Etc..

As far as what you are towing, it would not scare me one bit to do what you are doing personally...


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I wish they'd just produce it again


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

sven1277 said:


> I wish they'd just produce it again


As a die hard Suburban fan (I'm on #5, not including parts vehicles). , I agree. I'm pretty consistently two body styles behind in my ownership, as I'm really hard on them and can't stand the thought of shelling out for a new one. I had no idea they weren't producing a 2500 currently


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Here you go!

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/d/1991-chevy-suburban-1500/6523874759.html


----------

